# Who is a good example of a ninjutsu champion?



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 17, 2017)

I am trying to imagine an acrobatic ninjutsu champion for my Game Idea: The Art Of Martial  Can anybody suggest a ninja who can portray ninjutsu in an agile and exciting way?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 17, 2017)

Do we get royalties if we suggest someone and you use it?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 17, 2017)

No such thing as a ninjutsu champion, and in general real ninjutsu doesn't have the kind of acrobatic visual flair that you might be looking for in a video game.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> No such thing as a ninjutsu champion, and in general real ninjutsu doesn't have the kind of acrobatic visual flair that you might be looking for in a video game.


Never heard of Frank Dux, have you?


----------



## dunc (Aug 18, 2017)

Ninjutsu isn't particularly acrobatic
Rolls, break falls yes & more than most styles, but it's pretty light on acrobatics and more about striking, grappling and weapons
So maybe look for a capoeira guy?


----------



## DaveB (Aug 18, 2017)

Raphael.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 18, 2017)

Serge  Laflamme played Donatello in a TV series


----------



## Tames D (Aug 18, 2017)

Sho Kosugi


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 18, 2017)

Funny thing about ninjas, if you knew who the champion was he'd be a terrible ninja.


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 19, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Do we get royalties if we suggest someone and you use it?



Only if I get a KickStarter for the Game Idea.



Tony Dismukes said:


> No such thing as a ninjutsu champion, and in general real ninjutsu doesn't have the kind of acrobatic visual flair that you might be looking for in a video game.



That depends on how it's practiced.  We have very little scientific knowledge of what ninjutsu was, so martial arts are free to add anything they want to the style.  


JR 137 said:


> Never heard of Frank Dux, have you?



If only he is young



dunc said:


> Ninjutsu isn't particularly acrobatic
> Rolls, break falls yes & more than most styles, but it's pretty light on acrobatics and more about striking, grappling and weapons
> So maybe look for a capoeira guy?



If more than ninjutsu practitioners one can represent the style in a more subtle way.  Already have ideas for capoeira practitioners.  



Andrew Green said:


> Funny thing about ninjas, if you knew who the champion was he'd be a terrible ninja.



That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 19, 2017)

Daniel_BMS said:


> I am trying to imagine an acrobatic ninjutsu champion for my Game Idea: The Art Of Martial  Can anybody suggest a ninja who can portray ninjutsu in an agile and exciting way?



 Diemon Dave


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 19, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Diemon Dave


How is it I always forget about that guy?  That video never gets old.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 19, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> How is it I always forget about that guy?



Part of his Ninji powers


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 19, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Part of his Ninji powers


True dat.


----------



## dunc (Aug 21, 2017)

Daniel_BMS said:


> If more than ninjutsu practitioners one can represent the style in a more subtle way.  Already have ideas for capoeira practitioners.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean here - any chance you could explain a bit more?


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 21, 2017)

With my grammatical errors no wonder.  What I mean is that the Game Idea can take into account multiple motion capture actors who practice ninjutsu.  One can represent it more accurately.  Another can represent it in a more showy way.


----------



## dunc (Aug 21, 2017)

How would you do the motion capture?
Maybe I can point you to someone local to you who has good movement....


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 22, 2017)

Let's face it....is any ninja that you are able to capture his motion.....really that good of a ninja?


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 22, 2017)

dunc said:


> How would you do the motion capture?
> Maybe I can point you to someone local to you who has good movement....



So far it's just a Game Idea.  I would have to research the companies who make motion capture to be able to hire one, and I would have to research how recruitment efforts are done if the idea gets a KickStarter.  Currently I live in Northern California near San Francisco.



CB Jones said:


> Let's face it....is any ninja that you are able to capture his motion.....really that good of a ninja?



Once again funny!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2017)

Pretty sure mountainous ninja works cheap.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 5, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Sho Kosugi
> 
> View attachment 20954



I agree Sho Kosugi and his son Kane Kosugi...................







Real modern Ninjas.


----------



## DaveB (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 6, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> I agree Sho Kosugi and his son Kane Kosugi...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 6, 2017)

DaveB said:


>


I missed the first part of the video - I was still laughing about "Kung Fu Rub". That sounds like something you'd get arrested for paying for.


----------

